# Introducing the Aodyo Anyma Phi



## aodyo (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello,

Just wanted to share with you the news that we are about to launch our new product.

After our first instrument, Sylphyo, the electronic wind instrument that reproduces the feeling of an acoustic horn, we are really excited to announce the birth of Anyma Phi.

Anyma Phi is a portal to new sound universes inspired from the real world, where objects collide, vibrate, and resonate.







Be notified when we launch our Kickstarter campaign to be the first to get Anyma Phi with 40% off and sign up here:
https://anyma.aodyo.com/?referral=hgpgcjA&refSource=copy


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 20, 2020)

Great Wind controller, must check out this module,
Any preliminary documentation?


----------



## aodyo (Nov 21, 2020)

Not yet. But we will provide more information very soon ...
So far only hints from the description provided.
Anybody feeling this could be of interest can just get early information by subscribing here:
Anyma Phi Early Information


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks aodyo.


----------



## Francis Bourre (Nov 21, 2020)

Not interested to subscribe to something without any information. Marketing world is going crazy.


----------



## aodyo (Nov 24, 2020)

You can now "hear something" with the little sound player we built-in:

https://anyma.aodyo.com

This is one of the facets of the Anyma Phi, but there is much more ...


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 24, 2020)

aodyo said:


> You can now "hear something" with the little sound player we built-in:
> 
> https://anyma.aodyo.com
> 
> This is one of the facets of the Anyma Phi, but there is much more ...



Was this done with one of your Wind Controllers? Love the overtones.
I’d be using a controller with a resolution of 1-16,000 like a Wheel or spec 2# pedal.

I want more info..


----------



## aodyo (Nov 25, 2020)

It could have been achieved with one of our Sylphyo, nice idea.
Even only using our "Move" mode using inertial movement.

But here it is just the Anyma Phi on its own: playing one note and live tweaking the potis ...

Remote controlling the tone would have definitely been possible.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 25, 2020)

As I'm considering a Aerophone now, I'm going to watch this thread and sign up for more info


----------



## aodyo (Nov 30, 2020)

Our Kickstarter campaign is now online:

Anyma Phi - Physical Modeling Synthesizer


----------



## aodyo (Nov 30, 2020)

@*styledelk*

You also have the possibility to get a Sylphyo with an Anyma Phi there ...


----------



## styledelk (Nov 30, 2020)

aodyo said:


> @*styledelk*
> 
> You also have the possibility to get a Sylphyo with an Anyma Phi there ...



I think it's a beautiful and lovely product! But I'm looking for physical buttons instead of the touch-oriented side.


----------



## aodyo (Nov 30, 2020)

Indeed no physical button but capacitive touch on the Sylphyo.

But you wouldn't be able to achieve "key bend" with mechanical button:
keybend demo

But anyway, any wind controller can be connected to the Anyma Phi either using its DIN MIDI In or the USB MIDI Host connector ...


----------



## styledelk (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyma Phi looks fantastic! As a lover of Mutable Instruments modules I’m really looking forward to this and plan to pledge. 

(and I still love the unique aspects of the Sylphyo!)


----------



## aodyo (Dec 1, 2020)

We also love Mutable Instruments modules and this was the foundation of the Anyma Phi project.
Emilie Gillet has done a fantastic job.
Everything started from there:


----------

